# طائر جارح / طائر كاسر



## OsamaAbdullah

هل هناك من فرق بينهما؟
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Ala'

مترادفة، ولكن من باب تكلّف التفكير خطر لي أنّ الجوارح تُطلق على الحُر من الطيور كالصقور والعقبان، أمّا الكواسر فلمن دونها كالنسور، ولا تدعم النتيجة التي خلصت إليها بعد البحث ذلك، فمثلًا:
"(خمس يقتلن في الحل والحرم) وعد الحدأ منها ، وهو هذا الطائر المعروف من الجوارح." لسان العرب.
كذلك "الكواسر هي العقبان"
ولكن قد تختص لفظة "الجوارح" بالدلالة التالية: "والجوارح من الطير والسباع والكلاب: ذواتُ الصيد لأَنها تَجْرَحُ لأَهلها أَي تَكْسِبُ لهم، الواحدة جارحة؛ فالبازي جارحة، والكلب الضاري جارحة" لسان العرب.
ورتبة الجوارح في علم الأحياء تضّم النسور والعقبان.
لكن في النهاية أرى أن وصف شيء بالكسر أقوى من الجرح، مثلًا استخدام قاسم حداد للفظ "كواسر" في نصه المرفق أبلغ، عندي على الأقل، من "جوارح":
"أينما أمضي تطاردني الكواسر، خيمتي مهتوكة، ولغات أهلي تحتفي بنهايتي." قاسم حداد.
والموضوع يثير فضولي للبحث في توظيف الجاحظ، ومن كان على فصاحته، للمفردتين في كتاباته، لا بدّ أنه استخدم إحداهن على الأقل في كتابه "الحيوان" مثلًا.


----------



## OsamaAbdullah

شكراً جزبلاً Ala' على الشرح.
لكن لماذا تغتقدين أن لفظة كواسر أبلغ في مقولة قاسم حداد. لأنني ما زلت لا أرى فرقاً بينهما؟
ولم أفكر بالأمر من ناحية استخدام اللفظة لدى الأدباء. أثرت فضولي من ناحية كتاب الحيوان ولا بد من أن أبحث في الأمر لدى إتاحة الوقت.


----------



## Ala'

المخلوقات التي يتحدث عنها حداد تتربص به وتريد الفتك به، وبما أن الكسر أشدّ من الجرح، أرى لفظة "كواسر" أقوى في سياق النص، كذلك وقع "كواسر" على مسمعي أقوى من لفظة "جوارح".


----------



## LifeRays

لماذا اطلق العرب على بعض الطيور جوارح والبعض الأخر كواسر ؟

الإجابة بإختصار :
الجوارح: لأن الطيور تجرح لأهلها اي انها
تكسب لهم وتحضر الفرائس لنفسها ولصاحبها.
الكواسر: لأنها اذا ارادت صيد فريستها فانها تضم جناحيها وتنقض عليها بقوة وسرعة.


----------

